
Macs replacing PCs across enterprise at ‘unprecedented rate,' - shawndumas
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3013145/apple-mac/macs-replacing-pcs-across-enterprise-at-unprecedented-rate-survey-claims.html
======
ktamura
There is actually one application that will delay, if not stop, the extinction
of the PCs in the enterprise world: Excel.

Excel is by far the world's most popular business intelligence tool. Also, it
is probably the world's most popular project management tool. In Japan (where
I've done some business in), it also serves as everything from billing
software to a mockup tool for digital products.

You might say that Macs have Excel too, but any business analyst types worth
their salt know that the two Excels are vastly different.

Case in point: the very graph that shows the rise of Macs (quoted in the
article and credited to IDC) seems to have been produced in Excel on Windows
=)

~~~
chii
why do you think it is that there aren't anything to unseat excel in those
areas, when clearly, excel isn't very good at any of those things you
mentioned (other than graphs, and may be business intelligence/model making)?

